# So I guess no nail polish?



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Jeez! I can't have nail polish now?

Both birds were all over my nails trying to pick it off! No matter how hard I tried to hide my fingers, they knew something was up and they were not going to give up getting at it.

So I had to give up and go remove it because they were just going to pick my nails off. I can put socks on so they leave my toes alone, but I can't see wearing gloves all summer.

No more pretty hands for me.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

I know your pain. My nail polish collection sits collecting dust because my birds are incapable of leaving my nails be.

The things we put up with


----------



## uccelloowner (Apr 23, 2013)

I had painted my nails a dark, dark purple and my tiel was actually scared of my hands and wouldn't come on me. Unbelievable that my bird has color taste! And is nail polish extremely toxic if they eat it?


----------



## Strawburriez (May 1, 2013)

Tehehee. Everytime I paint my nails, my Nibbles likes to. . . Well, nibble. x3 I've found he doesn't care so much for the stick on fake nails, though. If you're really desperate for good looking hands, you might try those. I just get the stick on French manicure ones from Wal-Mart. xP


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I tried wearing nail polish ONCE since getting birds...Juju and Moon acted as though my hands had suddenly transformed into hideous bird-eating monsters. Never again.  I do still wear toe polish.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't think its toxic, but the fumes when painting may be. We use clear nail polish to patch tiel eggs when they crack, so I doubt someone would recommend to put something toxic on an egg lol. But it can be annoying and detrimental to your nails. I rarely wear nail polish (only toe polish) but they loved to try to pull my fake nails off when I used to get those.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have noticed if you get your nails something like this they wont come near them http://imaginationincolour.co.uk/dalmatian-nail-art/

I love nail art


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Echo loves to chew at my nails when i have nail polish on!

I'm wearing a rather fetching shade of green at the moment which she really doesn't want to go near lol.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh, so it'a color thing....hmmm, will have to try something scarier than pink.


----------



## vixen89 (Apr 27, 2012)

My Pico hates mascara! He will attack the wand and when I come home from work he will insist on preening my eyelashes to remove it like 'that's not meant to be there! ..'


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Actually, I don't like nail-polish... or make-up, so I don't wear any. Lots of people tell me I'm not normal, but I take that as a compliment. It means I'm just unique  But, the birds accept it and that's what matters  They don't understand what people like or think is cool, they don't judge like that and that's what I love about them


----------

